# Error with building mod_vhost_ldap



## minimike (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi there

I'm unable to build this port mod_vhost_ldap


```
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
_ldap/1.0\"  -c -o mod_vhost_ldap.lo mod_vhost_ldap.c && touch mod_vhost_ldap.sl
o
mod_vhost_ldap.c:38:2: error: #error mod_vhost_ldap requires APR-util to have LD
AP support built in
mod_vhost_ldap.c: In function 'mod_vhost_ldap_parse_url':
mod_vhost_ldap.c:197: warning: passing argument 1 of 'apr_ldap_url_parse' from i
ncompatible pointer type
mod_vhost_ldap.c:197: warning: passing argument 2 of 'apr_ldap_url_parse' from i
ncompatible pointer type
mod_vhost_ldap.c:197: error: too few arguments to function 'apr_ldap_url_parse'
mod_vhost_ldap.c:200: error: 'LDAP_URL_ERR_NOTLDAP' undeclared (first use in thi
s function)
mod_vhost_ldap.c:200: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
mod_vhost_ldap.c:200: error: for each function it appears in.)
mod_vhost_ldap.c:202: error: 'LDAP_URL_ERR_NODN' undeclared (first use in this f
unction)
mod_vhost_ldap.c: In function 'mod_vhost_ldap_translate_name':
mod_vhost_ldap.c:422: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a c
ast
apxs:Error: Command failed with rc=65536
.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/mod_vhost_ldap.

===>>> make failed for www/mod_vhost_ldap
```

on net/openldap24-server


```
make showconfig
===> The following configuration options are available for openldap-sasl-server-2.4.26_1:
     SASL=on "With (Cyrus) SASL2 support"
     FETCH=on "Enable fetch(3) support"
     DYNACL=off "Run-time loadable ACL (experimental)"
     ACI=off "Per-object ACI (experimental)"
     BDB=on "With BerkeleyDB backend"
     DNSSRV=off "With Dnssrv backend"
     PASSWD=off "With Passwd backend"
     PERL=off "With Perl backend"
     RELAY=off "With Relay backend"
     SHELL=off "With Shell backend (disables threading)"
     SOCK=off "With Sock backend"
     ODBC=off "With SQL backend"
     RLOOKUPS=off "With reverse lookups of client hostnames"
     SLP=off "With SLPv2 (RFC 2608) support"
     SLAPI=on "With Netscape SLAPI plugin API"
     TCP_WRAPPERS=on "With tcp wrapper support"
     ACCESSLOG=off "With In-Directory Access Logging overlay"
     AUDITLOG=off "With Audit Logging overlay"
     COLLECT=on "With Collect overy Services overlay"
     CONSTRAINT=off "With Attribute Constraint overlay"
     DDS=on "With Dynamic Directory Services overlay"
     DEREF=off "With Dereference overlay"
     DYNGROUP=off "With Dynamic Group overlay"
     DYNLIST=off "With Dynamic List overlay"
     MEMBEROF=on "With Reverse Group Membership overlay"
     PPOLICY=on "With Password Policy overlay"
     PROXYCACHE=off "With Proxy Cache overlay"
     REFINT=off "With Referential Integrity overlay"
     RETCODE=off "With Return Code testing overlay"
     RWM=off "With Rewrite/Remap overlay"
     SEQMOD=on "Sequential Modify overlay"
     SSSVLV=off "With ServerSideSort/VLV overlay"
     SYNCPROV=on "With Syncrepl Provider overlay"
     TRANSLUCENT=off "With Translucent Proxy overlay"
     UNIQUE=off "With attribute Uniqueness overlay"
     VALSORT=off "With Value Sorting overlay"
     SMBPWD=on "With Samba Password hashes overlay"
     DYNAMIC_BACKENDS=on "Build dynamic backends"
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```

on devel/apr1/


```
make showconfig
===> The following configuration options are available for apr-ipv6-devrandom-gdbm-db42-ldap24-1.4.5.1.3.12_1:
     THREADS=on "Enable Threads in apr"
     IPV6=on "Enable IPV6 Support in apr"
     BDB=on "Enable Berkley BDB support in apr-util"
     GDBM=on "Enable GNU dbm support in apr-util"
     LDAP=on "Enable LDAP support in apr-util"
     MYSQL=off "Enable MySQL suport in apr-util"
     NDBM=off "Enable NDBM support in apr-util"
     PGSQL=off "Enable Postgresql suport in apr-util"
     SQLITE=off "Enable SQLite3 support in apr-util"
     DEVRANDOM=on "Use /dev/random or compatible in apr"
```

on www/apache22-worker-mpm


```
make showconfig
===> The following configuration options are available for apache-worker-2.2.22_5:
     THREADS=on "Enable threads support in APR"
     MYSQL=off "Enable MySQL support for apr-dbd"
     PGSQL=on "Enable PostgreSQL support for apr-dbd"
     SQLITE=off "Enable SQLite support for apr-dbd"
     IPV6=on "Enable IPv6 support"
     BDB=off "Enable BerkeleyDB dbm"
     AUTH_BASIC=on "Enable mod_auth_basic"
     AUTH_DIGEST=on "Enable mod_auth_digest"
     AUTHN_FILE=on "Enable mod_authn_file"
     AUTHN_DBD=off "Enable mod_authn_dbd"
     AUTHN_DBM=on "Enable mod_authn_dbm"
     AUTHN_ANON=on "Enable mod_authn_anon"
     AUTHN_DEFAULT=on "Enable mod_authn_default"
     AUTHN_ALIAS=on "Enable mod_authn_alias"
     AUTHZ_HOST=on "Enable mod_authz_host"
     AUTHZ_GROUPFILE=on "Enable mod_authz_groupfile"
     AUTHZ_USER=on "Enable mod_authz_user"
     AUTHZ_DBM=on "Enable mod_authz_dbm"
     AUTHZ_OWNER=on "Enable mod_authz_owner"
     AUTHZ_DEFAULT=on "Enable mod_authz_default"
     CACHE=on "Enable mod_cache"
     DISK_CACHE=on "Enable mod_disk_cache"
     FILE_CACHE=on "Enable mod_file_cache"
     MEM_CACHE=on "Enable mod_mem_cache"
     DAV=on "Enable mod_dav"
     DAV_FS=on "Enable mod_dav_fs"
     BUCKETEER=off "Enable mod_bucketeer"
     CASE_FILTER=off "Enable mod_case_filter"
     CASE_FILTER_IN=off "Enable mod_case_filter_in"
     EXT_FILTER=off "Enable mod_ext_filter"
     LOG_FORENSIC=off "Enable mod_log_forensic"
     OPTIONAL_HOOK_EXPORT=off "Enable mod_optional_hook_export"
     OPTIONAL_HOOK_IMPORT=off "Enable mod_optional_hook_import"
     OPTIONAL_FN_IMPORT=off "Enable mod_optional_fn_import"
     OPTIONAL_FN_EXPORT=off "Enable mod_optional_fn_export"
     LDAP=on "Enable mod_ldap"
     AUTHNZ_LDAP=on "Enable mod_authnz_ldap"
     ACTIONS=on "Enable mod_actions"
     ALIAS=on "Enable mod_alias"
     ASIS=on "Enable mod_asis"
     AUTOINDEX=on "Enable mod_autoindex"
     CERN_META=on "Enable mod_cern_meta"
     CGI=on "Enable mod_cgi"
     CHARSET_LITE=on "Enable mod_charset_lite"
     DBD=off "Enable mod_dbd"
     DEFLATE=on "Enable mod_deflate"
     DIR=on "Enable mod_dir"
     DUMPIO=on "Enable mod_dumpio"
     ENV=on "Enable mod_env"
     EXPIRES=on "Enable mod_expires"
     HEADERS=on "Enable mod_headers"
     IMAGEMAP=on "Enable mod_imagemap"
     INCLUDE=on "Enable mod_include"
     INFO=on "Enable mod_info"
     LOG_CONFIG=on "Enable mod_log_config"
     LOGIO=on "Enable mod_logio"
     MIME=on "Enable mod_mime"
     MIME_MAGIC=on "Enable mod_mime_magic"
     NEGOTIATION=on "Enable mod_negotiation"
     REWRITE=on "Enable mod_rewrite"
     SETENVIF=on "Enable mod_setenvif"
     SPELING=on "Enable mod_speling"
     STATUS=on "Enable mod_status"
     UNIQUE_ID=on "Enable mod_unique_id"
     USERDIR=on "Enable mod_userdir"
     USERTRACK=on "Enable mod_usertrack"
     VHOST_ALIAS=on "Enable mod_vhost_alias"
     FILTER=on "Enable mod_filter"
     SUBSTITUTE=off "Enable mod_substitute"
     VERSION=on "Enable mod_version"
     PROXY=on "Enable mod_proxy"
     PROXY_CONNECT=on "Enable mod_proxy_connect"
     PROXY_FTP=on "Enable mod_proxy_ftp"
     PROXY_HTTP=on "Enable mod_proxy_http"
     PROXY_AJP=on "Enable mod_proxy_ajp"
     PROXY_BALANCER=on "Enable mod_proxy_balancer"
     PROXY_SCGI=on "Enable mod_proxy_scgi"
     SSL=on "Enable mod_ssl"
     SUEXEC=on "Enable mod_suexec"
     SUEXEC_RSRCLIMIT=off "SuEXEC rlimits based on login class"
     REQTIMEOUT=on "Enable mod_reqtimeout"
     CGID=on "Enable mod_cgid"
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```

Any ideas how I could solve them?

*T*hanks in advance!


----------

